# Guitar Idol 4 - Please vote/give feedback! :)



## lllDUTCHlll (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.guitaridol.tv/video/cody-puls/460


Hey! This is an entry I submitted to Guitar Idol (it's like American idol - But for guitarist) Just go watch the video and click VOTE (it will ask for an email address) Than click VOTE and LIKE again!


Thanks!


Cody


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll cast my vote by coming to your next show and buying a t-shirt. 

When are you playing?


----------



## lllDUTCHlll (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey Bud ! Actually playing next weekend! BUT I live in Kenora Ontario (it's about a 24 hour drive from Toronto - Right on Manitoba border) :/ 

Thanks for responding at least though!  

Cheers bud - All the best!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cast my vote for ya!!


----------

